# Pomegranates



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 30, 2015)

i've been on a huge POM' kick.

i peel and seed one everyday, and dump the tiny pods on everything. over cottage cheese or plain yogurt mostly. talk about amped up flavor!! salads, sprinkled over a pork chop. what a multi-tasker.

anyone eating them? i was lucky and my wife would do all the labor, but she got over it pretty quick and now i'm on my own. dumb apron, and a big bowl..i go to town!!

any cool ways to eat them that i didnt consider?


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 30, 2015)

We have them pretty regularly, but mainly just in salads, on yogurt/ farmer's cheese, etc. A couple times a year we'll juice them for some pomegranate martinis...


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 30, 2015)

We've used them in a side sauce for pork loin, but I can't remember the other ingredients off hand.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Nov 30, 2015)

We made some pomegranate molasses to flavor some roasted Brussels sprouts for the holidays. Basically a little sugar and lemon to pomegranate juice and reduce to molasses consistency. Huge flavor and adds just the right amount of acidity. Keeps pretty well in the fridge too. I think I'm going to use it on a pork roast next.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 30, 2015)

Pomegranate molasses is my secret ingredient, a splash in the pan gravy, salad dressings it is a multi tasker!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 30, 2015)

I mostly like having contests who can spit the seed the farthest.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> I mostly like having contests who can spit the seed the farthest.



I'm embarrassed I didn't think of that:thumbsup:.


----------



## daveb (Dec 1, 2015)

Accuracy has gotta count for something....:cool2:


I've done a Pom syrup (avail locally) and Balsamic reduction and used seeds as garnish. Great with venison, duck, etc.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 1, 2015)

daveb said:


> Accuracy has gotta count for something....:cool2:
> 
> 
> I've done a Pom syrup (avail locally) and Balsamic reduction and used seeds as garnish. Great with venison, duck, etc.



Good one Dave. I've got a food mill, maybe I could process the fresh berries and reduce it. Hit it with a little Malic Acid at the end to amp the tartness. Hum, I wonder how Pom juice and sumac would play together. Might be too astringent, but then you could bring it back with a little sweetness. Honey, Sorghum, Balsamic glaze?


----------



## TimoNieminen (Dec 1, 2015)

I usually use them in Iranian-style pilaf.

Fry onion, ginger, lamb (or whatever meat, or go vegetarian), pistachio nuts (or almonds, or I'll often use cashews). Maybe garlic. Add spice mix of approx 1/2 cumin, 1/4 coriander, remainder cinnamon, cardamom, turmeric, black pepper. Plenty of it. Add rice, water, bring to boil, cover and cook at low heat. (Or finish in rice cooker.) When done, stir in lots of pomegranate seeds. Can also add dried apricots, sultanas, with the rice. Finely diced or grated carrots go well. Can add some sugar or golden syrup or honey if you want sweet and don't want to add dried fruit. Can include fresh or dried chilli, or add chilli powder to the spice mix.

There are lots of different recipes for this kind of thing. I think one of my Iranian cookbooks has over 40.


----------



## drake (Dec 1, 2015)

Make fresh grenadine for cocktails


----------



## richard (Dec 10, 2015)

I mix pomegranate seeds into guacamole. I recently made guac and added to it blue crab meat and pom seeds, and it was the bomb.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm glad this thread popped up. I had forgotten how good pomegranates were. Yesterday I made roasted brussel sprouts with toasted walnuts and pomegranates. Besides being tasty it also had kind of a Christmas look to the dish.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 10, 2015)

I sometimes top my udon noodle soup with a bit of fresh juice and kernels. Sounds weird but it's pretty good.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 10, 2015)

TimoNieminen said:


> I usually use them in Iranian-style pilaf.
> 
> Fry onion, ginger, lamb (or whatever meat, or go vegetarian), pistachio nuts (or almonds, or I'll often use cashews). Maybe garlic. Add spice mix of approx 1/2 cumin, 1/4 coriander, remainder cinnamon, cardamom, turmeric, black pepper. Plenty of it. Add rice, water, bring to boil, cover and cook at low heat. (Or finish in rice cooker.) When done, stir in lots of pomegranate seeds. Can also add dried apricots, sultanas, with the rice. Finely diced or grated carrots go well. Can add some sugar or golden syrup or honey if you want sweet and don't want to add dried fruit. Can include fresh or dried chilli, or add chilli powder to the spice mix.
> 
> There are lots of different recipes for this kind of thing. I think one of my Iranian cookbooks has over 40.



That sounds like an outrageous recipe, I love it!


----------

